# River rouge



## kudu (Aug 13, 2008)

Yesterday whilst browsing through SN blogs,an old shipmate of mine Graham Robinson,was enquiring the whereabouts of Dave Isley.He used the title"River Rouge" for his thread starter.I am now unable to find his blog.If he reads this,or any one else,could they message Kudu.


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

Kudu, it's at http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=117730&highlight=riverouge

Brian


----------

